# X-Pipe vs No X-Pipe



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

Is an X-pipe exhaust system really better than a straight dual exhaust? Take for example a 350 with an automatic, stock exhaust manifolfds, edelbrock performer intake, edelbrock 1406 carb.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

IMO, I would say yes, the x-pipe allows for each cylinder's exhaust to travel through 2 mufflers creating less restriction and better flow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

not to contradict randy but the purpose of an H pipe or an X pipe in the exhaust is to equalize the flow of exhaust through the entire system. You see, the H and X pipes create a vacuum of sorts to get the exhaust out quicker which enables less backpressure which means more power!

So, talk to your muffler shop and see which one is right for you.


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

That's what I'm not sure about, it seems to me mufflers of any kind are an obstruction, even the free flowing kind, when you compare them to straight pipes. Also, if the left and right banks are separated there would be no interference, or pressure from other exhaust ports. 
Finding a muffler shop you can trust may not be easy at first. How do you know if their not trying to get you to spend more money? That's why I came here with this question.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I know my father-in-law used to run x pipes on his older muscle cars to keep them from sounding as loud. Something about the x pipe that equalizes the sound and makes it a little less "thumpy". Makes the car more of a sleeper.

Never been close up to one to see the difference!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

big_mike said:


> not to contradict randy but the purpose of an H pipe or an X pipe in the exhaust is to equalize the flow of exhaust through the entire system. You see, the H and X pipes create a vacuum of sorts to get the exhaust out quicker which enables less backpressure which means more power!
> 
> So, talk to your muffler shop and see which one is right for you.


Your not contradicting me, we are on the same page. LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Right, The X pipes increase the 'scavenging' effect on the engine, scavenging is the suction(vacuum) created by the exhaust which actually helps to pull the exhaust gas out of the cylinder. Running an exhaust with an X pipe and good mufflers, will out perform straight pipes alone. A little bit of back pressure is actually a good thing, honest


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

My '71 Ford Torino 500 wagon with the 351C engine came from the factory with dual exhausts which included an H-pipe.

So, guess they are there for a reason.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

As far as finding the right muffler shop, check with your local car club and ask who does exhaust systems for cars in the club. I did this and am very pleased with the system and got a club discount too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

I forgot about suggesting that...


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I had a Ravin exhaust installed on my Explorer and really love it. Went to Midas to get an estimate for installing just the mufflers and was told no way. Not enough room for just that. They said I'd have to get an aftermarket exhaust. Looks to me like there's enough room for just a muffler replacement. Am I missing something here?


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info! 

Not sure of any clubs here in Orange County, I'll have to check into that...


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Funny, I've got Ravin on my Exploder too! 

Regarding the X-PIPE, would it dampen the sound of my Flowmasters if I put in an X?



Dave


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

no, it would make it louder as exhaust would be moving quicker.


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

How does the Corsa exhaust work on the 04....is a dual system still?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

nope, single pipe.

http://www.corsaperf.com/gto.htm


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

Many of you like the Corsa? Why?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

sound.


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

So what about power? What is the best pipe for power....or is just opinions or prejudice to certain brands?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

all give within 2% of the same gain, its mostly preference in sound and brand loyalty.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Just from what another local person's said about their corsa, eventually went back to stock...he said it sounded too tin-canny. I never heard it, but they do sound like mean indy cars from past experience on other cars.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

big_mike said:


> all give within 2% of the same gain, its mostly preference in sound and brand loyalty.


Exact-a-mundo. It's who YOU favor, as HP gains shouldn't be expected to be that noticable, because stock already has low restriction.



Just my 2 cents! :cheers


----------

